
Payphone Project - mixlologist
https://github.com/jcs/payphone
======
derefr
A retro payphone project, specifically.

A modern payphone, I think, would be an iPod Touch (or other equivalent non-
cellular mobile device), available at the counter at
bars/restaurants/hotels/etc., locked into an app that lets you tap your credit
card to place a call. I could see Skype getting into that market.

(The modern _spiritual replacement_ for a payphone, though, is just asking
random people on the street if you could borrow their cell to place a call.
You pay in status and social capital.)

~~~
gohrt
That's how muggings happen :-/

------
nsxwolf
Curious to know if your Asterisk system is susceptible to red boxing.

~~~
periferral
I was unaware of red boxing. Had to look it up. Pretty neat
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_box_%28phreaking%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_box_%28phreaking%29)

~~~
pavel_lishin
May I ask how old you are? I feel like a lot of people my age with an interest
in "hacking" had one of these back in the day.

~~~
ck2
Steve Jobs started like that (blue boxing) and somehow avoided prison like
what would happen today.

Could be an alternate universe timeline for him.

~~~
gcb0
ironically, every self respecting hacker would be ok if he was trhow in jail
for that. He didn't invent it or anything close to that, but tried to sell and
make money. lacking a proper car analogy, akin to a script kiddie advertising
malware he found on some BBS of later.

------
minikites
Before clicking, I thought it was related to this Payphone Project:
[http://www.payphone-project.com/numbers/](http://www.payphone-
project.com/numbers/)

